# the do-luck look



## jpaan (Jun 19, 2005)

Just got my car back from gazz at japsalon and now it look's the dogs nut's: hope you like the pictures smokin: john


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

looks great with the do-luck kit on:smokin:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Not too fond of the interior, but exterior....is second-to-none!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Car looks lovely with the Do-luck kit. Very very nice.:bowdown1:


----------



## bilal (Mar 26, 2006)

that is midnight purple LP1 isn't it? Car looks stunning by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

incredible!


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

outstanding..


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good John,

So what are the specs now?

See that [email protected] sort your car out well and proper...

Great work, see you at Japfest if you are going. :thumbsup:


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

love it!


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Very sexy kit, loving it, a bit too purple for the interior for me, but it's your taste dude 

Those wheels just go so well with Dark Skylines :bowdown1: 

Where did you get the twin Dash pod from btw ?


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice car :thumbsup: even though I dont like the painted dash


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks the mutts nuts mate, not too sure on the purple dash but each to their own.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Beautiful exterior, nice paint, great choice of wheels, and the engine looks nice from a distance. But that interior paint....for you to enjoy. Nice pics... add some more!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That's a real beauty R33. As perfect as it can get


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Saw this in the flesh last Saturday at Gary's & looks stunning.
Such a long way from the look of the previous Saturday without it as well :thumbsup: 

Welcome to the DO-LUCK club fella :squintdan


----------



## KingLui11 (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely Gorgeous !! :clap:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Fantastic, by far my favourite kit for the 33 :smokin:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Looks superb in a Dave Wilkins kind of way :smokin: 
As Nick said the 33 in that kit is fantastic & must admit i'd love to have 1 tucked away in the garage :smokin:


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Very Wheels mate.. no actually!! What are the rims?? Did you have a skyline for sale recently?
Car lloks amazing. fancy a swap for minw.. I have always wanted a midnight purple one!!

How do you do the thumbnail thing with the pictures?? Will do a post on mine soon! Thank you
Lee


----------



## jpaan (Jun 19, 2005)

*interior*

what colour should I do the interior now???????????


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

looking good John, and im enjoying ur X bonnet very much  looks awesome with my veilside front , still aint got the centre latch done though


----------



## jpaan (Jun 19, 2005)

*bump*

bump


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

john saw you at the reading meet a couple of weeks ago and i was stunned on how good your car looked.
you looked busy otherwise i would have come over for a chat


----------



## auto modelista (Jul 29, 2007)

wow, i've go the same kit, but mine is gun-metal grey, nice to see similar tastes 

v2


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to Do-Luck.


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Beautiful exterior :smokin: 

Even if the interior was just painted black I think that would improve things no end......that shade is just too light and just not a pleasant colour to live with I should imagine.

Absolutely gorgeous car though


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

Individualist said:


> Even if the interior was just painted black I think that would improve things no end......that shade is just too light and just not a pleasant colour to live with I should imagine.


I agree with this.

Very nice car man. :bowdown1:


----------



## jpaan (Jun 19, 2005)

*dash*

thanks for all your input I will now change the colour of the dash maybe pink with blue spots. or back to black, cheers to you all , and don,t for get reading jap meet next tuesday, for all those going see you there. john


----------



## leeroy_25 (Dec 19, 2006)

Reading meet?

Is there some details somewhere? where and when?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## who me? (Jun 15, 2005)

big fan of the do-luck:wavey:


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

is this proper do-luck or a copy ? because it doesnt look the same as the do-luck kit we had on a r33

barrie


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

echo everyone here, exterior is brill, interior a bit...umm individual?

well done


----------

